# koni vs bilstein sports



## CodeGLI (Feb 28, 2013)

koni vs bilstein sports whats the benefit of one over the other going to be running airlift new rears on my mkv GLI?


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Pm kidversion1 he just made the exact same switch. Or look in his thread. He posted about it


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

I to am having quite a hard time deciding what the right choice of strut is going to be for my rears - going with twist beams. 

A lot have mentioned and recommended the Konis but I've had 2 sets of Bilsteins, one of which being a PSS9 system so I am still a bit confused as to what I should be getting



alexj87 said:


> Pm kidversion1 he just made the exact same switch. Or look in his thread. He posted about it


Definitely looked through his posts/threads and didn't see anything. Can you link?


----------



## CodeGLI (Feb 28, 2013)

connoisseurr said:


> Definitely looked through his posts/threads and didn't see anything. Can you link?


i did as well no info.

i am just wondering the better choice for my air setup i just ordered i still have the option to change it before it sends tomorrow a.m i picked bilstein for there quality and set dampening but i've read online that the koni is a better choice for going low? i have no experience with going as low as my air set will allow so any input would be great!


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

subscribed.

Ride comfort is the most important factor to me, and I'd like to know which ones - Koni Sport, Bilstein Sport or Bilstein Heavy Duty - will be the most comfortable with Air Lift Slam Double Bellow bags. Does anyone have experience with these setups?


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

It's in there you donks


KIDVersion 1 said:


> I finally got a chance to install the new Bilstein sport shocks today, despite the rain. I can't give a full review of them because it was rainy and wet today. But, they are significantly stiffer. After calibrating the system, I saw about a 10 psi height difference. Unfortunately there is a weird trade off; different shock dampening (that effected the height) now means to be at the same height as before, requires a lower PSI in the rear bags, so a softer air spring. But at a higher pressure, it felt as good as it could on wet roads. On a dry day I will get a better review, but I am very happy with them.
> 
> 
> Rayskor parts by santorum, on Flickr
> ...


Also just PM him. He's generally happy to help


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

alexj87 said:


> It's in there you donks
> 
> Also just PM him. He's generally happy to help


Does that mean that Bilstein Sports are more comfortable at the same ride height than Koni Sports? I'm confused about the review


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Paging kidversion1 I'm


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Have you considered the new threaded body performance shocks that we offer? Adjustable lower mounts, 30 way damping adjustments, and they are designed to provide superior ride quality along with our new performance threaded body front struts. These shocks are dyno matched to ensure both shocks are perfectly valved for each other based upon the compression and rebound data.









*Air Lift Part Number 75676*


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

^Their price reflects that


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

CodeGLI said:


> i did as well no info.
> 
> i am just wondering the better choice for my air setup i just ordered i still have the option to change it before it sends tomorrow a.m i picked bilstein for there quality and set dampening but i've read online that the koni is a better choice for going low? i have no experience with going as low as my air set will allow so any input would be great!


We have found that in most cases the Koni shocks will be a better choice - reasoning is two fold.

First major point is that they're damping adjustable. Second point is that the shock body itself has a thinner overall diameter. Seeing as that we're talking about going low and most people like to run wide wheels with aggressive offsets, it'll be easier to stuff some bigger wheels in the rear with thinner shock bodies. Not to mention, if you start adding camber, you're only going to encounter rubbing issues.

Lastly, the Koni rear shocks are about 40-60 cheaper. That satisfies my inner bargain hunter :laugh:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

In for results. 
I'm having the same conflict between koni vs bilsteins. But my car will be affected even more being 4motion so im just looking for comfort. 
I loved the bilstein sport rears on my rabbit's setup, pretty comfly at most hights but still handled well


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

alexj87 said:


> Paging kidversion1


Haha. Sorry, hectic night and busy morning.

To answer the PMs and here, I'll answer here.

I started with Konis because the Bilsteins were not in stock when I ordered. I have had good luck with the Konis on my wife's R32 and my first set of coilovers. I rode with them on full stiff and I liked the stiff ride. I tend to look more for a stiff ride over a cushy ride. Only problem I have ever had with Koni shocks; no two shocks have ever had the same amount of adjustment as the other. One may have five full turns of adjustment and one may have six. So technically you're putting two different rebounds on the rear.

I had done a lot of reading that the Bilstein shocks were more aggressive and stiff. I also had read that the Bilstein shock is constantly adjusting itself depending on terrain. When I did the switch, I was more than happy. The ride is very comfortable during normal driving. Doesn't rock the car on bumps either. However, when I go to take the car around some sharp turns, the stiffness appears. Not saying they are more stiff than Konis, but they are firm and I love it.

The Bilstein is a better package deal, in my opinion and for my use.

As far as going low, I hate reverse rake and tucking so going low in the rear isn't on my priorities list. If you do look at a current photo of my car, the rear fender and the lip of the wheel meet at about 22 psi (if the front is at 0 psi).

I just installed the new Air Lift Performance front air struts and I can now say that with my current setup, my GLI handles much, much better than it ever did with FK Silverlines and my wife's R32 with Silverline Xs.


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

KIDVersion 1;80982808
I had done a lot of reading that the Bilstein shocks were more aggressive and stiff. I also had read that the Bilstein shock is constantly adjusting itself depending on terrain. When I did the switch said:


> which bilsteins you talking about? im on the same boat with my decisions on shocks but i have noticed that they make a 46mm and 36mm shock


----------



## CodeGLI (Feb 28, 2013)

glad i went with the bilsteins then! thanks for everyones input.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

VR6_EURO said:


> which bilsteins you talking about? im on the same boat with my decisions on shocks but i have noticed that they make a 46mm and 36mm shock


Bilstein Sport (24-178006) and they are 36mm.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Bilstein Sport (24-178006) and they are 36mm.


I read through most of your build thread - a lot of useful information there! Thanks for chiming in here with input regarding the Bilsteins.

Glad you're liking those new performance struts! May have to make the switch myself...


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Bilstein Sport (24-178006) and they are 36mm.


Thanks man. I decided to go with bilstein.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

VR6_EURO said:


> Thanks man. I decided to go with bilstein.


$200 for two struts + free ground shipping. Just purchased some yesterday :beer:

Bilstein B8 36mm Monotube Shock Absorber 24-178006


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We have found that in most cases the Koni shocks will be a better choice - reasoning is two fold.
> 
> First major point is that they're damping adjustable. Second point is that the shock body itself has a thinner overall diameter. Seeing as that we're talking about going low and most people like to run wide wheels with aggressive offsets, it'll be easier to stuff some bigger wheels in the rear with thinner shock bodies. Not to mention, if you start adding camber, you're only going to encounter rubbing issues.
> 
> Lastly, the Koni rear shocks are about 40-60 cheaper. That satisfies my inner bargain hunter :laugh:


:thumbup:^This...well said:beer:


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

I've read that Bilstein B8's for MK6 are about 20% more comfortable than B8's for MK5. Does anyone have any experience with MK6 B8's compared to Koni Sports? Which would make a more comfy ride? 

I don't care about handling much, just trying to find a shock that will ride the smoothest on POS Toronto roads.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think the performance of a shock would vary much at all between a mk5 or mk6. They are practically identical underneath the body panels


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

Apparently, Mk5 and Mk6 Bilsteins B8 are valved differently

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3393625&postcount=18


----------

